# majano, aptasia cure.



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to have a neat little patch of majano anemones. I actually liked the way they looked so I kept them around. They breed quickly and actually look like small BTA's. Well I've begun mentioning to friends about how they've been spreading and last night I decided it was time to do something about this. 

You've all heard recipes or about critters that will get rid of anemones but end up failing. Joe's juice does a great job but costs money. I made up a potent paste from Kalk powder and just a little RO water. Using an eye dropper I completely covered the small anemones. Today they are all gone. I'm sure I'll see a few in a couple of weeks where small bits survived but I feel confident it will clear up with another application.

Don't buy Kalk at the LFS, head to WalMart where for $2.30 a lb you can buy a huhge tub of pickling lime. If you are not using Kalk to keep your Alk and CA stable you are missing out.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestion, CRM.

I haven't had much success with solutions designed to get rid of aiptasia. They always seem to be growing out of my live rock at awkward angles that make applying solution near impossible unless I want to break down the rock structure to get at each one individually.

Do you know of any otherwise reef safe critters that will seek out and eat aiptasia? I have read that the sea slug nudibranchs is ideal for this, but I have not been able to find it for sale anywhere. Do you know whether it is effective and where I might find some to purchase online? I have also heard that peppermint shrimp may do the job, though it isn't certain they will take to the aiptasia. Can you comment on their efficacy?

I suppose if there were a convenient critter to throw in the tank to take care of these things you would not be mixing your own solutions. I had to ask, though, as it seems our reef is in jeopardy of becoming more aiptasia than anything else!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The copper band butterfly fish is one of the best critters for eating aptasia, but as stated that particular fish needs to have a taste for it. Berghia nudibranch's are the sea slugs you are looking for, they are about $100 for 4 almost microscopic slugs, a waste of money IMO. They become an easy snack for a small fish. Peps do take to aptasia but only small juvenile anemones. Once they are full blown the peps will only be able to keep the numbers stable. Babies will not grow out. The shrimps tend to avoid the adult anemones as they can eat them.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> The copper band butterfly fish is one of the best critters for eating aptasia, but as stated that particular fish needs to have a taste for it. Berghia nudibranch's are the sea slugs you are looking for, they are about $100 for 4 almost microscopic slugs, a waste of money IMO. They become an easy snack for a small fish. Peps do take to aptasia but only small juvenile anemones. Once they are full blown the peps will only be able to keep the numbers stable. Babies will not grow out. The shrimps tend to avoid the adult anemones as they can eat them.


Thanks for the info, CRM. Is it likely the copper band butterfly will pick at mushrooms, polpys, and other coral, or is it a pretty safe bet in a reef tank? I have to do something here...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

CBB can help with anemone removal and are a general reef safe bet, however they are not known to be a hardy specimen. You will need to get the healthiest fish possible. Sometimes it will take you snipping off pieces of the anemone to get the fishes attention. Once they take to them, they will eat them all. Check with a trusted LFS for more info and possible help in located a good, healthy, and eating specimen.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks again, CRM. I am definitely going to get a CBB. I'll have to get a small one because the tank is only 34 gallons large but I can move him to our fish only tank when and if he becomes too large.

Much appreciated,
Mike


----------

